# Loudest grunting in womens tennis. o.o;



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.totalprosports.com/2012/03/14/the-9-most-ridiculous-grunts-in-womens-tennis/#10

Maria Sharapova @ 101db.

For reference a motorcycle is 100db. 

Cute and loud. "...she's a screamer "  ROTFL.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

depends on the motorcycle


----------

